# Chattooga County



## lefty12 (Oct 3, 2019)

Anyone have any luck in Chattooga county so far this year?


----------



## Gabooner (Oct 10, 2019)

Have been 5 times (3 mornings, 2 evenings) and yet to see a deer in my stands.


----------



## lefty12 (Oct 11, 2019)

About the same here. Saw one doe in the AM and that's been it.


----------

